# Atv...



## walleyeassasin (Jan 9, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows the answers..I have a revoked license and a quad..am I able to opperate it on ice for fishing?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

I belive that you can if you only drive it on the ice and not on any public roads


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

No offense, but if you're truly concerned weather or not you're going to get in trouble, I'd be asking this question to somebody that will be enforcing any punishment. 

Call the DNR from a buddies phone if you want to stay of the radar .


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

:lol:
Just because somebody wears a badge, does not mean they know and understand ORV laws.Far too many ORVers accept a law enforcement officers answer to their ORV questions as the word of God because of the badge, when in fact, many of the everyday street cops/sheriffs dont have a clue as to the real answer to your question. 

But to answer your question, 

Effective Oct 1st of 2000, if your license to operate an automobile has been suspended [ regardless of in which state the suspension originated ] YOU MAY NOT OPERATE AN OFF-ROAD VEHICLE IN MICHIGAN.


----------

